#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Leiam com atenção!!!

## Futuremax

Esse final de semana fiz uma descoberta que me atingiu lega, não por ser mau caratismo de ninguém, mas por ser iniciante ainda no mundo de free-lancer, descobri que um trampo que eu fiz, qualquer um cobraria o dobro ou até o triplo, então peço encarecidamente aos organizadores desse site que montem uma tabela base de preço, não para regulamentar ou pra prejudicar ninguém, mas, existem várias pessoas que não tem valor por esse motivo, então, peço apenas uma base de quanto devemos cobrar, o quanto é caro??? O que é barato??? Ou então monte uma enquete sobre isso, pois, não quero que olhem pra minha kra e falem que não sou profissional só pq não sei cobrar, portanto me ajudem com essa questão, que tenho certeza que intriga muitos ainda....

Já agradeço a todos que puderem me dar qualquer resposta.
Rodrigo Gustavo Gallacci

----------


## marcosmamorim

Gostei da idéia e concordo plenamente com o Futuremax, e vejo que esta iniciativa por parte da Underlinux, traria para todos aqueles que estão començando a trabalhar como free-lancer/Consultor ou mesmo aqueles que já tem experiência.

Eu apoio essa idéia e vc?


Manifestem-se


Marcos Amorim

----------


## marcfee

Eu concordo com o nosso amigo, pois já estive como ele por diversas vezes......isso realmente é intrigante......
Acho que se a gente se unir poderemos desenvolver algo para nossa referencia.......

Eu apoio a ideia

----------


## carradore

concordo tb... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## HunTer

Concordo plenamente.

Falai pessoALL vamos apoiar essa idéia q é EXCELENTE.


<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## rafaelpazcolles

Só uma coisa devemos levar em consideração . . as diferenças de mercado, moro em uma cidade com 60mil Habitantes, ninguem paga R$1.000 por um servidor de arquivos show de bola . .. . . .

Mas se eu estiver em uma cidade maior consigo este valor naturalmente . . . .

devemos fazer nao uma tabela fixa, mas sim uma linha para todos seguirmos.

Obrigado

----------


## Futuremax

É exatamente essa minha idéia, apenas uma base, mas não algo fixo para prender e fazer cartel, mas sim quem tá começando ter uma base....

----------


## wrochal

Olá,

Temos que ser justo, eu presto consultoria para várias empresas e cada uma tem seu preço, pq isso por exemplo se eu vou numa empresa de Marketing (que tem visão de futuro e gasto eu cobro mais e sim justo pelo serviços.) agora numa contabilidade não posso pensar assim pq são pessoas daquelas q falam eu ñ preciso de micro para fazer tal tarefas e se acha o tal...

Por isso digo se querem criar algo tem q ter em mente sobre o mesmo...

Caso alguma duvida me retorne...

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## argonilton

Eu realizo o seguinte cálculo:

Custo da Solução + Garantia = (Valor da Solução Similar Microsoft)/2

Por metade do valor do concorrente, eu posso garantir um desempenho superior e o cliente pode dormir tranquilo.
Quem cobra menos que isso está se prostituindo e esquecendo do esforço de toda a comunidade que contribuiu para tornar o Linux o que é hoje.

Não se esqueçam que vocês vendem conhecimento.
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## mistymst

Bom, como disseram varia muito de cidade para cidade. varia muito de empresa para empresa.

Entendam o seguinte: mostra para o cliente que ele nao prescisa mais pagar licensas para rodar o servidor... que ele esta enconomizando nisso.
Fale sobre estabilidade x custo x beneficio x investimento em hardware
nao esqueca de falar sobre confibilidade e integridade.

Com isso voce justifica seu preço.
Nao cobre barato, nem caro d+.

Pense no seu esforço, no seu conhecimento. Cobre por isso.
Tabela de preço e complicado. Faça seu preso. Independete de outros. mas claro pense em outros e nao cobre 2.000 por um servidor. dependendo do servidor 1.000 eh um preço bom.

Digamos um Apache+Java+SMTP+Pop+Etc, 1.000 seria ok.

----------


## demiurgo

Essa éh uma otima ideia argonilton,

o q eu faço éh verificar os valores cobrados por "empresas" linux, como as autorizadas conectivas, por exemplo e tiro do valor final o q seria pago em impostos e despesas com infra-estrutura, algo como -20 a 25 por cento mais ou menos.

mas eh claro q devemos considerar sempre o cliente como fator determinante, o poder aquisitivo e o nivel d necessidade.

leve em conta tbm se vc emite recibos ou nota, e cobre o valor dos impostos se for o caso

Cuiaba éh uma cidade d tamanho medio, e podemos cobrar R$ 800,00 por uma firewall com proxy squid e regras default sem controle d clientes internos por exemplo, a representante conectiva cobra em torno d R$ 1.000,00 dependendo do cliente eh claro...

----------


## Futuremax

Mais alguma sujestão???

----------


## ergs

Uma tabela somente para nos basearmos seria bastante interessante.

----------


## Fernando

uia, boa ideia meo =)

----------

Boa noite, acho tudo isso muito interessante, mas temos que pensar primeiro de tudo no tempo e no dinheiro que se gasta para ter conhecimento hoje em dia, levando em considereção que um curso da microsoft (MCSE) custa em torno de R$ 6.000,00, se vc, como eu, fez um curso destes não vai querer cobrar barato, nem tampouco caro, temos que ter consciencia no valor que será cobrado ao cliente. Acho que isso é uma coisa muito boa mas tem que ser analisada com muita cautela para não prejudicar nenhum profissional, seja ele iniciante ou experiente no ramo da informática. Há, lembrando que atualmente um curso da conectiva também não está muito barato hoje, com o crescimento do Linux e e a demanda na procura por cursos oficias os preços tem subido muito! Valeu e vamos amadurecer esta ideia.
um abraço,
Luciano Mendes (Saquarema-RJ)

----------


## SteveO

É importantíssimo a elaboração de tal tabela de preços, temos que ter ao menos uma base mínima / máxima para que assim possamos cobrar ou descontar sabendo que seu trabalho esta sendo pago da maneira correta. Aonde eu moro, o pessoal reclama quando eu peço 200 reias para montar um servidor ... inacreditável isso... se kiserem ajuda, eu estou aih também, apoio essa sugestão 100%.

----------


## Futuremax

E ae pessoal do underlinux, alguma atitude, e wrochal cade a lista??

----------


## Kurn

Eu, e alguns colegas no Rio de Janeiro estamos fundando o Sindicato dos Profissionais e Empresas de Tecnologia de Informação do Estado do Rio de Janeiro.

Embora ainda estejamos em fase embrionária estamos determinados a estabelecer uma personalidade jurídica para defender os nossos interesses já que não há iniciativa da parte do governo em regulamentar o setor.
Para se ter uma idéia o MT só reconhece os profissionais do setor por métodos e tecnologias completamente ultrapassadas e até extintas, para se ter uma idéia ainda existe a função de perfurador nas listas do MT, enquanto sabemos muito bem que o setor de TI ou informática é tão ou até mais vasto do que o setor de especialidades em saúde. Embora nosso objetivo inicial seja apenas representar profissionais independentes e empresas do setor estamos também estudando a possibilidade de vir a representar os profissionais com vínculo empregatício que sabemos serem muito desamparados.
E eu pergunto. Por que um médico por exemplo: que trabalhe em uma empresa de petróleo é representado pelos sindicatos dos médicos, prof. de saúde etc. enquanto um profissional de TI acaba sendo representado pelo sindicato de petroleiros? Alguém sabe dizer a diferença?
Há ¨empresas de informática¨ aos quilos por aí, nelas trabalham pessoas de diversas funções, vendedores, técnicos, programadores, admnistradores de redes etc. e no entanto sindicalmente são todos tratados como comerciários, ou quando muito como profissionais de proc. de dados que pelo visto andam bem depreciados.
Em breve estaremos com nosso site no ar para darmos início a fase de adesão, ideias e sugestões dos interessados.
Algumas de nossas metas básica são:

1 - Estabelecer uma política de preços mínimos para prestação de serviços em TI, que vai de fazer uma simples página html até programação e administração de redes e banco de dados. passando por manutenção e assistência técnica em hardware.

2 - Para que a primeira meta possa ser atingida temos que na qualidade de personalidade jurídica lutar junto a orgãos governamentais (MT, MEC, MCT) para regularizarmos nossas atividades. Para se ter um exemplo simples como essa regularização se daria observe um técnico de hardware que é tratado como técnico em eletrônica no entanto o que de fato com atual tecnologia ocorre é que um técnico de hardware tem que conhecer mais de sistemas opracionais do que de eletrônica propriamente dita.

3 - Atuar junto ao MEC e MCT para atualização dos currículos de ensino nos níveis médio e superior que ainda adotam currículos ultrapassados em baseados em tecnologias obsoletas e até mesmo extintas.

4 - Estabelecer convênios com universidades escolas e empresas do setor para treinamento de associados a preços mais em conta.

5 - Atuar como orgão certificador em tecnologias adotadas pelo mercado. Bem como emitir certificações em tecnologias abertas tais como soluções GPL e hardware uma vez que hardware é uma tecnologia aberta, nos moldes da Comptia, com o objetivo de dar credibilidade ao profissional que embora excelente mas por razões econômicas, ou mesmo por não dominar a língua inglêsa fica impossibilitado de obter a dita certificação.

7 - Prestar consultoria jurídica aos associados em temas relativos a atividade profissional.

8 - Uma vez estabelecidos como personalidade jurídica e atingidas as metas 1 e 2 poderemos punir por meio de ação cível os maus profissionais, os profissionais que não respeitarem as tabelas estabelecidas bem como aqueles curiosos que anunciam nos jornais serviços técnicos em TI a preços inferiores aos de uma faxina.

Pode parecer uma utopia mas não é. Só depende de nós que gastamos tempo, conexões, dinheiro, impulsos telefônicos, revistas técnicas, livros, cursos, provas para certificações, noites de sono e no fim acaba ouvindo de um possível cliente ... ¨-Ah... mas tem esse cara aqui no jornal que só cobra R$20,00¨

enviem e-mail para mim dêem suas opiniões, sugestões e contribuições para que possamos ter um mercado melhor para todos.

----------


## 007

Eu concordo

----------


## RCM

Concordo com a idéia e acho muito interessante, é só parar para pensar e ver como funciona os conselhos regionais de certas profissões, como eles conseguem grandes beneficíos só por estarem organizados.

----------


## Kurn

Esqueci de colocar o meu e-mail para vocês.
[email protected]

----------

Esse assunto morreu...... O q foi decidido??? Se foi feito alguma coisa???

----------


## Futuremax

Eh o seguinte, pra quem quer saber se esse caso foi resolvido aki vai a resposta, espero que os administradores underlinux me perdoem, mas por varias vezes me mandaram respostas de que seria feita a lista e que seria colocada no ar, porem na pratica nada foi feito, que me desculpem, mas o desmazelo cujo qual esse site esta se dirigindo esta me descepcionando, a ponto de naum responderem essa questao que para alguns usuarios e vital, exatamente por ter muita gente migrando para essa area, no final das contas eu mesmo tive que correr atras de tudo, um amigo meu (Marcos Amorim) foi quem me deu alguns toques legais, e acho que se seguiram conseguirao um preco mais efetivo, calcule por tempo perdido, ou seja, monte uma tabela "sua" com o tempo que vc leva para montar um determinado tipo de servidor, pegue um valor de "sobrevivencia" (diferente em diversas cidades, exatamente pelo caso do custo de vida) e divida ele por 44 Hrs por semana, multiplique esse valor pelo tempo que sera empregado para montagem do servidor, isso deve resultar num valor "justo" para cobranca de servicos, isso torna o servico eficaz pois vc naum pode perder tempo se nao perdera dinheiro tb, espero que isso ajude alguem como me ajudou ja, qualquer coisa meu e-mail eh [email protected] , naum estou autorizado a colocar aki o do Marcos que jah eh free-lancer, se ele me autorizar eu passo pra vcs...

----------

Realmente issu mi dexô LOUCO!!!!!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif">

----------


## Futuremax

Gostaria que todos que tem poka experiencia lessem meu post, portanto o manterei por um tempo entre os primeiros...

----------


## thiagog

eu concordo plenamente com tudo o que foi dito aqui.
saca?
entao ficamos assim divulguem aqui mano.

----------


## RafaelMonteiro

O FutureMAx tem razao. achei a ideia do sindicato muito interessante. poxa meu maior desgosto é trabalhar há 14 anos como freelancer e não ter até hoje um apoio sindical para minha profissão.

----------


## Futuremax

Sindicato acho uma coisa muito séria, mas pelo mesnos uma base para saber o quento devemos cobrar por determindos serviços...

----------


## marcosmamorim

Futuremax,

Muito obrigado novamente, e concordo plenamente com o que vc disse e pode passar o meu e-mail [email protected] na underlinux quando quiser.

E a idéia do Sidicato ainda esta de pé?
Queremos saber como andam as coisas por ai?

As vezes eu mesmo me pergunto, será que estou cobrando muito caro ou barato?
Então por que naum nos unirmos nisso também?


Um Abraço

Marcos Amorim

----------


## marcosmamorim

Futuremax,

Muito obrigado novamente, e concordo plenamente com o que vc disse e pode passar o meu e-mail [email protected] na underlinux quando quiser.

E a idéia do Sidicato ainda esta de pé?
Queremos saber como andam as coisas por ai?

As vezes eu mesmo me pergunto, será que estou cobrando muito caro ou barato?
Então por que naum nos unirmos nisso também?


Um Abraço

Marcos Amorim

----------


## peen-gween

Oi Pessoal,

Na sexta-feira postei uma msg pedindo noção de preço, no forum de FIREWALL, dai me indicaram essa discussão aqui.

Dei uma lida nas postagens e já cheguei ao meu preço.

Com relação ao sindicato ou coisa parecida, acho que já estah na hora mesmo de rolar um lance desses. Podem contar com meu apoio pro que for necessário.

Abraços

PeenGween !
[email protected]
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## peen-gween

Continuando...

Ví que alguns perguntam. Será que estou cobrando caro ? Será que estou cobrando barato ? isso tudo eh muito relativo...

R$ 500,00 por um servidor que não serve, eh carissimo !
R$ 1.000,00 por um firewall bem configurado e com as regras necessárias atualizadas, eh um bom preço...

O que temos que fazer, eh valorizar o nosso serviço, sou totalmente contra cobrar um pouco mais pra poder baixar o preço pro cliente que gosta de barganhar, mas infelizmente, isso eh o que mais encontramos por ai...
Deem o preço justo, e se possível, não baixem o valor a troco de nada...

Certa vez, quando eu estava começando na área, um colega que ja tinha uma certa experiência no ramo me contou um causo ocorrido com ele...

Estava num cliente, reinstalando um sistema e estava formatando a máquina, o preço dele parece que era R$100,00 dai o cliente chegou pra ele e veio com aquela historia, poxa vc num poderia baixar um pouquinho, sei lah, deixar por R$80,00, na mesma hora e ele falou, beleza, fechado R$80,00 e continuou, quando a formatação do HD chegou em 80% ele parou o e disse pronto... o cara arregalou os olhos e disse ué, o que houve ? Eu cobrei 100, vc quer pagar 80 então só fica 80% do serviço completo...

Pode um negocio desses ? Infelizmente, adoram desvalorizar o nosso trabalho !

Abraços,

PeenGween ! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------

Estou de Pleno acordo , ainda mais com tanto PICARETA , ai fora , nós que sabemos o que fazemos ,em muitas vezes cobramos mais baratos que os zés da vida <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## demiurgo

kras, eu gostaria mto q esse topico fosse levado a diante, e alem deste deem uma olhada no topico salario q fala sobre salarios d profissionais linux em geral

qq coisa se inscrevam na lista d discussao sobre a CNPL, q eh uma iniciativa q nasceu aqui no Under e tenta criar um Banco d Dados d Profissionais classificados segundo seus meritos tecnicos para q as empresas possam analisar e discutir valores mais condizentes com a qualidade tecnica d um profissional

quem estiver interessado, inscrevam-se na lista d discussao
[email protected]

t+ e parabens pela iniciativa do topico future e marcos

[]´s

----------


## GuE

Hello guys !!!

Vcs tem razão mesmo eu migrei faz pouco tmpo e não tenho base nenhuma de preço desde instalação cliente linux a servidores !!!

Muito boa a iniciativa !!!
Vlw !!!

----------

